# Sun Tiger Psalmopoeus irminia



## grazzzz (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi 
Had this suntiger for around 4 months it has now come out of its shell so to speak now comes out every day at the same time around 4ish and just explores for a few hours then goes back to its hollow, then comes out around 10pm again.
Quite aggressive however managed to get this macro shot today.
Is this normal i feed it around 6 crickets a week.
It has a span of around 4 inches so not fully grown yet?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

grazzzz said:


> .
> It has a span of around 4 inches so not fully grown yet?
> 
> image


I'm afraid you've got yourself a mature male . Also six crickets is a bit much a week .


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

That looks like a Mature male to me mate could you get any other picks? it sounds like hes searching for a female too?
what does everyone else think?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

lol u beat me 2 it ^

Ive got a sub adult female im looking to breed when she reches maturity but i dont think its going to be soon enough


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

how comes thats that colour? male and females different colours?

my one is dark


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

purplekitten said:


> how comes thats that colour? male and females different colours?
> 
> my one is dark



Psalmopoeus males tend to lose colour quite a bit when they mature and start to look like they've got pipe cleaners for legs .


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

ah thanks


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

yea youd think theyve turned into avics with attitudes


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I feel your pain on this subject, I have a Schizopelma Sp. and she moulted into a mature male on the last moult much to my unhappiness!!!

Now he just paces his enclosure looking for a girl friend I cant find him

:bash:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

def got yourself a mature male there


----------



## grazzzz (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys and girls, is that why hes so aggressive or is that just the temperament of this spider anyway?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Yup, mature male... the hooks can be hard to see under all that fuzz.

Psalmos are meant to be kinda arsey anyway. Mature males are out in the open so probably a bit more... difficult.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

andyh75 said:


> def got yourself a mature male there


Hey andy mate how far off maturity dya recs that irminia u sold me is ?


----------



## grazzzz (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok will try to get a photo from the front?
Does anyone handle theres or are the a purely observation spider?


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ive handled mine a couple of times lol normally when its tryd to escape though and i needed to get hold of it quick but i wouldnt advise it theyve got a nasty bite on em


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

grazzzz said:


> Ok will try to get a photo from the front?
> Does anyone handle theres or are the a purely observation spider?


you can handle if your crazy but for sane people no there observation spiders.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

grazzzz said:


> Ok will try to get a photo from the front?
> Does anyone handle theres or are the a purely observation spider?


You would be nuts to handle it as they are fast and give a pretty nasty nip.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ive never been very sane :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> Ive never been very sane :2thumb:
> image


crist rather you than me.

and yeah i have never been sane so there's a 1st time for everything lol


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Give me a shout if you decide to go down the selling/ breeding loan route for him, I have a lovely huge female just waiting here for a lad like him


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

tarantulamatt said:


> crist rather you than me.
> 
> and yeah i have never been sane so there's a 1st time for everything lol


I have to say nothing beats having a rufilata dissapear on your back for ages and having to stand there like a statue untill you feel it move lol and then having it run up onto your face lol my heart decided to beat rather fast lol


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> I have to say nothing beats having a rufilata dissapear on your back for ages and having to stand there like a statue untill you feel it move lol and then having it run up onto your face lol my heart decided to beat rather fast lol


omg i could imagion that just standing there to scard to move.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Well if anyones willing to send i have a female i guess could do with a seeing too :/


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Well if anyones willing to send i have a female i guess could do with a seeing too :/


:lol2:


----------

